# Little Dog thread / Pictures



## Talwin (Feb 16, 2009)

Well since m.punja is showing off his lovely dogs and has started a big dog thread I thought I'd start one for small dogs so we can join in the fun too!!!

So I'll go first and post some shots of my little boy


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 16, 2009)

pomeranians and chihuahuas are the best small dogs :lol:


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's Fang the fluff dog practicing for a commercial he was in last November. Needless to say, he had to fetch a shoe.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

Bosco the pekingese and bosco again shaven, Miff the cavalier x ****zu


----------



## Talwin (Feb 16, 2009)

Bosco looks so cute with his jumper on!!!!


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

Dougal the sheltie and gypsy the miniature poodle.


----------



## pinkmus (Feb 16, 2009)

Rusty -- we left her behind in malta but she's with my sister  I dunno what breed she is, she is bigger than a pomerian though..around the size of a fox terrier. We got her from the SPCA 10 years ago...


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

Talwin said:


> Bosco looks so cute with his jumper on!!!!




Took some getting used to being a fluffball puppy then getting shaved with a 10#


----------



## Dave (Feb 16, 2009)

Foxy X Jack... full of energy and tries to be a good guard dog :lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 16, 2009)

Snake food


----------



## Talwin (Feb 16, 2009)

This is my sisters dog


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's Fang taking on Sasha in an all-out game of tug. He LOVES playing with her.


----------



## simonchristie (Feb 16, 2009)

this is a little dog at the moment! not for long though.


----------



## shane14 (Feb 16, 2009)

my short fatty!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Heres my little girl that we unfortunately lost last year to heart failure. 

Cavs are fantastic, loving and very loyal dogs


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Feb 16, 2009)

My doggie


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 16, 2009)

o dear god who coulda guessed? moccasins do have pulses


----------



## Boney (Feb 16, 2009)

here is my guard dog nutboy hes a top dog i love him


----------



## Talwin (Feb 16, 2009)

Rep-Style said:


> o dear god who coulda guessed? moccasins do have pulses



lol, hey they are cute and cuddly! and damn good for places where you don't have a yard.
i'd love to have like 5 Alaskan Malamutes but we dont have the yard for them anymore, so you adapt .

Atleast thats my excuse for owning a small dog.... Hope to get a Red Nose American Pitbull Terrier when i move out though.... man they are gorgeous!http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaskan_Malamute


----------

